# cds you just order lately and did not lisen so far



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i order the Nicolad Gombert motets double cd, since someone sold me the idea it was quitessencial.

I order the Ockeghem de plus en plus & chansons i really wont this one*

And i might order on naxos Bruegel : music of it's time even do i have several song from this compilation some ae anon.

Maybe i will gve it a chance to Jacobus vaet complete sacred works.. maybe if there are awesome motets on this four cds?

And that about it for noe....:tiphat:


I hope there ain't a post about cds you just orders...or plan to order?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Gombert got a lot of practice rowing. Not for recreation, though.


----------



## zhopin (Apr 7, 2016)

Oops, thought HTML worked on here, so ignore the edit. There is another thread named 
http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

zhopin said:


> Oops, thought HTML worked on here, so ignore the edit. There is another thread named
> http://www.talkclassical.com/1006-latest-purchases.html


Amen to this :tiphat:


----------

